
We pitted cars, bus, bike and skateboard at rush hour, with a surprising result - curtis
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/geekwires-great-race-pitted-cars-bus-bike-skateboard-rush-hour-surprising-result/
======
schoen
Possibly riding the OneWheel in the bike lane violated the contest's rule
about not violating any traffic laws? (I don't know where they are or aren't
considered street-legal in Seattle.)

Edit: I did a brief web search, and it seems like these devices are probably
allowed to be ridden in bike lanes there after all, but I didn't find anything
very authoritative.

